

Why the EC2 Outage Might Have Killed Amazon’s Shot at PaaS Dominance - jernst
http://upon2020.com/2011/04/why-the-ec2-outage-might-have-killed-amazons-shot-at-paas-dominance/

======
edw
A lot of words that can be boiled down to this: Cloud service providers are
going to be forced to compete on operational excellence, uptime, and SLAs, not
on nifty features, because no one wants to be stuck with an app that's locked
into a single cloud services provider post AWS meltdown.

That said, some companies, by competently designing their AWS-hosted systems
managed to stay up, so the above conclusion isn't necessarily warranted.

